# 1928 Iver Johnson Model 90A "Special Racer"



## Handyman (Jun 13, 2019)

It’s been some time since I’ve taken a close look at this 1928 Model 90A Iver Johnson “Special Racer”, a step up from the standard Model 90 “Road Racer”. The frame was made with a special Chrome-Molybdenum Steel which was both lighter in weight and stronger than the standard steel frames used on the Road Racers.  A unique feature of the 90A Special Racer (not all years) are the chain stays. As the stays approach the bottom bracket there is no left to right support and the stays are "flattened" and narrow at the ends which not only allows more clearance for the wheel, but also allows it to be mounted very close (see pic) to the seat tube. Another interesting and unique feature of these Model 90A Special Racers is its detachable front sprocket.  All in all, a little more serious Iver Johnson racing bike.  Pete in Fitchburg.  See More Pics At:   
http://boulderartgallery.com/Iver_Johnson_Bicycle_Collection/IverJohnson_Page_34.html


----------



## catfish (Jun 13, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## Kato (Jun 13, 2019)

@anders1


----------

